# Tax relief on permanent health insurance



## Mammyto2 (13 Dec 2008)

I have recently signed up to ros.ie and have been claiming tax credits that I haven't had before.
I pay private health insurance, but understood that that was given relief at source. There is a section on claiming credits for permanent health insurance, what is this for?, am I entitled to claim if I pay my own insurance?
Any advice appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Dec 2008)

If you pay PHI ( which is a totally separate type of insurance to Meduical Insurance ) then relief is granted either on PAYE or on year end review. PHI is not tax relieved at source.


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Dec 2008)

Apologies for butting in and please excuse my ignorance here but is VHI a private health insurance, i.e. can I claim relief for this?


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Dec 2008)

baldyman27 said:


> Apologies for butting in and please excuse my ignorance here but is VHI a private health insurance, i.e. can I claim relief for this?


 
VHI is medical insurance ( not to be confused with Permanent Health Insurance as in the original post hre which is a totally different thing ) 

VHI and other medical insurance policies ( Quinn/Vivas Hibernian etc) are tax relieved at source already so there is no further relief due in respect of the premiums . i.e. the tax relief is granted already  before you make your payment.


----------



## JJ1982 (17 Dec 2008)

I think the confusion here is that PHI does not stand for Private Health Insurance but Permanant health insurance


----------



## baldyman27 (17 Dec 2008)

Graham and JJ, thanks for that.Must find some other tax relief...


----------



## suzie (17 Dec 2008)

asked elsewhere but no response...

Is there PRSI relief on PHI...it would be a nice xmas present for myself!!!

Thanks

S.


----------



## Graham_07 (17 Dec 2008)

suzie said:


> asked elsewhere but no response...
> 
> Is there PRSI relief on PHI...it would be a nice xmas present for myself!!!
> 
> ...


 

Not from what I have ever seen,  but there is Income Tax relief so see that it is coded into your tax credit cert. ( again talking about PERMANENT Health Insurance and not medical insurance )


----------



## suzie (17 Dec 2008)

Thanks

yes we are talking about permanent HI. I'm aware of the income tax relief and know that for my personal pension I can claim back PRSI, was just hoping for the added bonus of lumping the PHI into the PRSI refunds...

Thanks

S.


----------

